# How do you supplement your TSD training?



## Makalakumu (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you supplement your TSD training?  This question is complex.  For me, it includes many different levels.

I lift weights and run on a regular basis.  This increases my strength and stamina.  

I also have trained in a bunch of other arts in order to get better at certain things in TSD.  For example, I've done judo and jujutsu in order to get better at throwing and locking.  I've also done FMA in order to improve my skill with weapons.  I've also done some tai chi in order to understand some of the more esoteric stuff that Hwang Kee wanted us to know.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 12, 2007)

I practice wherever and whenever I find time. If I find a spare moment on the job, I practice hyung If I'm bored around the house, I practice hyung, combinations, whatever.

I can't say I don't also experiment with "JT the Ninja"-style stuff as well, but that's another story. 

I also read up on martial arts. Part of that is posting on this forum and reading what others have to say. Part of that is research whenever I find an interesting article/book. 

I also just run around a lot, just for the exercise of it. It's all good fun.

Also, as crazy as it seems, I play fighting games for practice. I use them to improve my focus and reaction time, both of which are critical in a fight situation.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 13, 2007)

Practicing in my own time, working on cardio with running and a bit of wieght training. Ive recently taken up Judo to learn some throws and groundwork. A local freestyle practitioner is trying to get people from various different clubs/styles in the area to train and spar together which im going to go to, its always a good idea to spar with other styles.


----------



## stoneheart (Jun 13, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> How do you supplement your TSD training?  This question is complex.  For me, it includes many different levels.



Makiwara work is essential for learning how to penetrate through a target with your fist.  And some exposure to arts like aikido or aikijutsu really help you understand that yielding can be a path to victory.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 13, 2007)

As of right now for myself, I go to class M-F and arrive about 30min to 1hr before everyone else shows up to work in my Hyungs and other kicks and punches. Normally I would run a few miles (1.5-3) every day. But since I sprained my ankle a few months ago, I do not run but twice a week if that b/c it still has not heeled to allow me to run. Other than, all I can say is push-ups, sit-ups, and keep on training to try and perfect what I already know. Now I just need to work on an eating schedule since I normally don't eat till after class which is usually after 8pm...not good for me.


----------



## mjd (Jun 14, 2007)

Weekends with a few choice friends, nothing in a formal setting, but we do alot of boxing, wresling, grapping, weapons, outside of the required stuff.

More on the formal side, tried to hit at least 3 or 4 clinics a year of other material not generally considered TSD.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 29, 2007)

I've started doing short runs every other day and riding my Schwinn Airdyne to build my cardiovascular endurance.

I've started weight training for my upper body and doing pushups as well.

Under my contract, I can only go to class 2X a week, so I practice almost every day at home.

I'm thinking about joining Black Belt Club so I can attend classes at least 3X a week.  I think that one more class would be very beneficial.  Chicken about the commitment though...financial commitment.


----------

